# Supersu



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Hi I'm running black bean ROM on my Samsung showcase I keep hearing supersu is better and safer than superuser I was wondering how I would replace superuser with supersu?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo (Dec 27, 2011)

BBrad said:


> Hi I'm running black bean ROM on my Samsung showcase I keep hearing supersu is better and safer than superuser I was wondering how I would replace superuser with supersu?
> Just install it and open it
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

So you quated me? Lol haha

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

He accidentally replied in your quote. You should only need to install it just like any other app, and maybe remove the other one if you want.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Oh didn't notice sorry thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------

